# Making Your Own Knobs



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

I've used this method to batch out knobs for jigs.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Pretty clever if you have the time to do all that for each knob. My only concern is that Loctite doesn't always lock tight. If that bond comes loose, the loosening action may release the knob from the threaded rod. Maybe a two part epoxy might also work...maybe not.









 







.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I've made knobs like that, by bolting a factory knob to a piece of wood, and using a bearing guided router bit, to cut the new knob out.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

i use tops from milk jugs and orange juice containers with a t-nut and some fiberglass resin


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

cabinetman said:


> Pretty clever if you have the time to do all that for each knob. My only concern is that Loctite doesn't always lock tight. If that bond comes loose, the loosening action may release the knob from the threaded rod. Maybe a two part epoxy might also work...maybe not.
> 
> .


For me, the key to making it worthwhile was doing a big batch.
A dozen or so.

Still, in the case of someone who does woodworking for a living I can see that saving a few bucks on jig hardware instead of working on paying projects wouldn't make sense.

I did use two-part epoxy. A knob coming apart while using machinery would be dangerous.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Pirate said:


> I've made knobs like that, by bolting a factory knob to a piece of wood, and using a bearing guided router bit, to cut the new knob out.


Very cool idea. I can see how this would work as long as the factory knob is flat on top.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

the other thing i have done is glued a t-nut in between 2 pieces of wood like this:


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

I just use a Stove bolt and epoxy. Lot's cheaper. If I need a thru bolt Just use the nut for the bolt chisel out a recess for the nut and epoxy in place. I put vaseline in the nut threads using Q-Tip and no worries on epoxy contamination.,


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

mission, what do you put the epoxy in or on, just the stove bolt with the nut, or is there a piece of wood in there or somewhere?

but yeah, vaseline works great with fiberglass resin and hardener to keep the bolt from getting glued in place. i prefer fiberglass to epoxy because i find it to be less expensive, and you can buy the hardener separately.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Chris,

I can't tell from the photo, is that blue painters tape on the knobs or something else?


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

jharris2 said:


> Chris,
> 
> I can't tell from the photo, is that blue painters tape on the knobs or something else?


No, they are plastic caps. One is from a 1 gallon milk jug, and the other is from I don't remember where.

My process is: put some vaseline on the bolt, put the bolt in a t-nut, mix the fiberglass resin with some hardener, pour the resin mix into the cap, put the bolt/nut into the fiberglass, let it sit 10 minutes, unscrew the bolt from the t-nut.

I made a little jig to center the nut in the cap and suspend it about 1/4" from the bottom so that it is in the center of the fiberglass.


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

Hopefully this will help you understand. I will try and post pics soon.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

thanks mission. looks very straightforward and inexpensive indeed. one thought ... a carriage bolt might be a good idea addition because it would also help keep the bolt from spinning in the handle if the epoxy should come loose.

how do you do female knobs? do you just put vaseline on the threads first and it comes right out after the epoxy has hardened?


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

"Chris Curl" said:


> i use tops from milk jugs and orange juice containers with a t-nut and some fiberglass resin


Ok Chris, I've got it now. Sorry, I'm just having trouble visualizing the little jig you use to keep the t-nut centered in the cap.

I'm really liking this idea. The plastic caps being knurled they're a perfect for this purpose.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

jharris2 said:


> Ok Chris, I've got it now. Sorry, I'm just having trouble visualizing the little jig you use to keep the t-nut centered in the cap.
> 
> I'm really liking this idea. The plastic caps being knurled they're a perfect for this purpose.


IMO, the Tropicana tops are the best, followed by the NOS energy drinks. 

I get the t-nuts in bulk off ebay for like $8.00 per 100. I LOVE t-nuts

My jig looks like this:


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

we drink lactaid milk in the jugs, and those caps are very sturdy. the shape of the tropicana caps are great, as are the NOS energy drinks. if you drink energy drinks anyway, why not buy the ones with the caps that can be reused as knobs?


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Chris Curl said:


> My jig looks like this:


Doh! Head smack!

Thanks Chris. You just added a new dimension to my woodworking AND
my grocery shopping.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

Heh, yeah. I'm sure people sometimes wonder why I am looking a the bottle tops so closely.

Glad I could help.


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

You got it!!! females have the nut epoxied in the top of the knob. I bury it a bit (3/16") deeper, thread a bolt up thru the bottom and out the top. Coat the thread really well with vaseline and fill the cavity with 5 min epoxy. When it's set up I unscrew the bolt and Voila' Female Knob.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Chris Curl said:


> we drink lactaid milk..


My condolences.


----------

